

Understanding Paxos – Part 1 (2013) - aburan28
http://distributedthoughts.wordpress.com/2013/09/22/understanding-paxos-part-1/

======
baq
my limited research tells me that raft does everything that paxos does and
doesn't require reading multiple 'raft isn't hard' posts/papers to actually
understand what it does (find out yourself:
[http://raftconsensus.github.io/](http://raftconsensus.github.io/)).

~~~
jaekwon
Any experience with it?

~~~
baq
not directly, no. indirectly i use Riak at work and it works. i hope i won't
have to, because distributed systems are hard and even though the hacker in me
would love to do this stuff, the responsible man says 'don't do this
yourself', same with crypto.

~~~
jaekwon
:)

